# Detailing News- Carpro



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Can you guess the new product coming ?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Fall-Out?

Decontaminate product maybe?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

All-Out? 

A spray for the Corbyn/Len/Labour supporters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

bug-out?
tar-out?
swirl-out?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Other than an apc or wax I'd say Carpro have got most areas covered already.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Could it be Outside Edge ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Inside-Out

or Tea-Out:thumb: I'm In


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Cop out



The latest potion that washes, decontaminates, polishes (three stage), protects (for up to five years) and offers insane wet look gloss.

All in a handy spray on, rinse off formula.

Perfect for those who bought the emperor’s new clothes and dont fancy getting them dirty


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> Cop out
> 
> The latest potion that washes, decontaminates, polishes (three stage), protects (for up to five years) and offers insane wet look gloss.
> 
> ...


Maybe in a land far far away LMAO.

But does sound good although no fun working to achieve the finish

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hand-out. 

They're giving some free goodies out


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Coming out.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Time out, you are releasing a coffee brand?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

It’s bug out if anybody is interested. 

Obviously car pro isn’t....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Get the hell out ? :lol: only joking, how about grime out?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll take that back...

Thread here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=399929

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

